# Swarming Schools & Tight Trout



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
*
*Sponsored by:* *Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Castaway Rods; JL Marine; Pure Fishing; Corrosion X; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

High tides continue to be a theme through the Super Moon cycle and that continues to take the Capt's of Castaway Lodge ultra shallow. Solid schools of bruising Redfish and Black Drum have been foraging on freshly flooded flats with comfy water levels leading to explosive action for our guests. Trout have tightened up to shell reefs hanging closer to the crests of the reefs than laying on the tapers. Capt. Chris Cady reported full limits with guests from Georgetown working PCS tight to area shell reefs.

*Flounder Gigging*

We continue to find fast action under the lights with guests taking advantage of the run up to season closer the end of October. We've got availability, contact us for scheduling.

*Alligator Season*

Guests of Koch Industries enjoyed a whirlwind trip taking all their Alligators along with Night Vision Hog and bay fishing. The 2015 Alligator Season ends on the 30th of September.

*Teal Hunting*

A dearth of birds early week led to fair results with concentrations building toward the closer yesterday on 9/27. Guests of Weyerhauser managed full limits on Friday then absolutely put a whooping on the fish with Capt. Chris Cady. Saturday and Sunday was much slower but still productive with half limits hitting the blocks.

*Lodge News*

We're gearing up for the approaching big duck season and now is definately the time to look at finalizing trip dates.

*Castaway On the Bayou*

We're in the initial stages of developing our new bayou facility adjacent to our existing operations. Right now we're opening up, contouring, and tying together nearly 1.5 acres of parking , greenbelt, and stage up areas. This is a great addition to existing operation with miles of Kayak trail, open spaces, and the best of the Texas Coast.

*Check dates and inquire at **http://www.seadriftbayfishing.com/Calendar*

Like us on *Facebook* or check our *photos on **Flickr* and we promise to "love you back"!

*Capt. Kris Kelley*
*Castaway Lodge*
*1-888-618-4868 *
*www.seadriftbayfishing.com*
*Facebook: Castaway Lodge*
*Pinterest: Castaway Lodge*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

and a few more


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pictures, thanks.


----------

